# The audacity of some sellers.



## Eamonn (Jul 1, 2015)

Saw this on ebay. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gold-Recovery-Cpu-Pins-Gold-Reclomation-100-Grams-Scrap-Cpu-Pins-/111707691376?nma=true&si=zpoAuBuoxThyATkA%252FZS8idURg%252FE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Its a little anoying the cheek of some people. At least there was no sale on this lot.
The discription reeds:

"This sale is for 100 grams of cpu pins - 
These pins have been removed from their original cpu's and are at stage one of the gold reclamation process ....
No chemical process has been carried out at this stage - I would expect 100g of this material to yield at least 10% gold @ 24 karat that should bring £240 return to an experienced gold reclaimer ?"

Unbelievable.


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 1, 2015)

It is hard to say what one may get from them. It all depend on what type of cpu are they from. But I would bet a house on that they will not yield 10%. Not even close.

But he is persistent, he relisted but with the same claims.

On the other hand pins like this sells on ebay for about 10-12$ for 10 grams. Have look at this one, he sold about 3 kilograms of them:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10g-grams-Gold-Cpu-Processor-Pins-Scrap-Refining-lot-Amd-Intel-Recovery-computer-/141558599714?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20f58cd022

Al least he is not suggesting any numbers like previous seller. For that price I may be better off to sell my pins instead of bothering with recovery.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 1, 2015)

My guess of $80/pound would be about 0.5% gold. If so, his 100g pile is worth about $17. 10% gold would be worth nearly $1700/pound and the gold would be 600 millionths of an inch thick, 20 times thicker than it needs to be. The thickest gold plated pins I've ever seen were military from WWII and they ran about 7% or 1 tr.oz./pound.


----------



## edsikes (Jul 2, 2015)

thats alright. if you look he has changed it. i busted his chops over it through ebay and told him he was intentionally misleading people.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121693832352


he claimed it was ok because if i read the ad he said he "expects 10% return"

i told him that it just made him intentionally mislead newbie home refiners into believing there is more gold available in the pins than there actually was

From: edgarsikes
To: jon_e69
Subject: Re: Details about item: edgarsikes sent a message about Gold Recovery Cpu Pins , Gold Reclomation 100 Grams Scrap Cpu Pins #111708317911
Sent Date: Jul-02-15 10:08:42 PDT

Dear jon_e69,

ok, but the problem with it is that you make the rest of people who do know what we are talking about look bad. i told you how much gold is actually there and to tell people that its ten percent is wrong, it makes it sound like you know what you are talking about when in fact its just a bad guess. and it makes the newbies in home refining believe there is more money there than they thought. because i do this on both ends of the spectrum i refine at home and i sell what i recycle from computers. and i am part of a global network of gold and silver refiners. so the combined knowledge there is amazing. what you have in that jar right there is worth approximately 16 dollars us or a little less than 11 GBP a pound (453 grams)of those style pins yields between 2.5 and 3 grams. 



- edgarsikes


From: jon_e69
To: edgarsikes
Subject: Re: Details about item: edgarsikes sent a message about Gold Recovery Cpu Pins , Gold Reclomation 100 Grams Scrap Cpu Pins #111708317911
Sent Date: Jul-02-15 01:14:47 PDT

Dear edgarsikes,

I wouldn't normally answer argumentative messages - I am not an experienced recycler , read my add again fella - 'I would expect !!' I do not say with any conviction that 10% is a fact ! Just don't buy it and don't try getting into a debate with me 

Thank you 

and i estimated high on the pins... i dont believe there is even that much....


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 2, 2015)

Well, I do not have problem with price. I mean if he will manage to sell them for 50£ or even 500£ it is nothing wrong on his side *if he will just list it without any suggestions*.
That mean without saying "expecting 10%" or whatever. 
If they are listed as they are now with just stating what they are he is ok in my book - it is not his responsibility to educate buyer. Buyer has to find out and decide if he want to buy it or not and what price he want to pay.
That is what the other seller is doing and he is successful, sold 3 kilograms of stuff.

On a side note, his pile of pins is full of ceramic capacitors.


----------



## edsikes (Jul 2, 2015)

patnor1011 said:


> Well, I do not have problem with price. I mean if he will manage to sell them for 50£ or even 500£ it is nothing wrong on his side *if he will just list it without any suggestions*.
> That mean without saying "expecting 10%" or whatever.
> If they are listed as they are now with just stating what they are he is ok in my book - it is not his responsibility to educate buyer. Buyer has to find out and decide if he want to buy it or not and what price he want to pay.
> That is what the other seller is doing and he is successful, sold 3 kilograms of stuff.



i dont care what he is selling or what he is selling it for. it was the fact that he was advertising it as something of a certain percentage and thats an out and out lie. and trying to trick people into buying something that isnt worth the money


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 2, 2015)

Exactly.


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Jul 5, 2015)

good of forum members speaking up, on fairness in selling, value obtained by price purchased. and consistency of being a value trader / seller / procurer. 

i value reading GOLD Silver Pro. He is very accurate, with his life experience in dealing first hand, with recovered gold values, over these many years. 

the shaved pins off the cpu's gives me a smile, i was thinking of doing the same, the seller, says, good for practice refining, except imo 

the value obtained from the best pins, in my learned experience, and i have done many, is no better than, 55 / 100 of 1 percent by weight. i have registered BC assayer reports of 45 / 100 n 48 /100 of one percent 
for gold pins of 75 microns, 75 micro inches, of gold plating. 

i do NOT know of pins being 125 micro inches, i know of boards by HP, and a few others, that are of thick Military plate, but not pins. so just for our eyes here, i think the recovered value at 100 percent
at 38 a gram, is 2 dollars for ten grams, or a few pennies less. Just My Opinion. but i have done this many times, and i will sell you 10 grams for 6 dollars, for your practice, and they are solder free, etc, 
the seller makes a good pitch, but i think it is way over the margin. metering it out this way, just my quick thought. i like the forum members speaking up on recoverable fractions, and values obtained, results.


----------

